# Froschlaich ?



## Digicat (26. März 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Habe heute am Nachmittag in einer Regenpause diesen Laichballen entdeckt
 

etwas Grösser
 

Hab schon gegooglt, aber nur vom __ Grasfrosch einen Laich gefunden, der es nicht ist.
Kann der vielleicht von einem __ Teichfrosch sein ?

Die Wassertemaratur hat nur +7°C betragen.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2006)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Deffinitiv Froschlaich !

ICH denke __ Grasfrosch 

Rana temporaria L. 

http://www.meyweb.ch/froschnetz/arten/grasfrosch.htm

bei mir ist noch Eis im Teich


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2006)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Hallo Karsten

Danke für die schnelle Info.

Sieht Grasfroschlaich nicht so aus ?
  
(Quelle: )

Glaube daher das es ein Wasserfrosch ist.
Finde leider nichts gut abgebildetes im Internet.

LG Helmut


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2006)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

hallo
ich denke je "frischer" je klarer 

 

schönen Abend 

karsten.


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2006)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Hallo Karsten

Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, ich glaub du hast recht  

Wünsche dir auch noch einen schönen Abend
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2006)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Dürfte meiner Meinung nach auch Grasfroschlaich sein. Grasfrösche sind die ersten __ Frösche die laichen (Explosivlaicher). __ Grünfrösche laichen erst bei wärmeren Temperaturen (zwischen Mitte/Ende April bis Mai-Juni). Mal sehen wann bei mir der erste Klumpen im Teich liegt. Habe aber auch erst 38 Grasfrösche gesichtet.

MfG Franki


----------



## tiemaus (30. März 2008)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Solche Laichklumpen habe ich heute auch gefunden. Habe den Teich noch nicht lange, muss ich jetzt was beachten?


----------



## karsten. (30. März 2008)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

einfach jeden Tag durchzählen !  

und 

schon mal ein paar Namen ausdenken !


mfG


----------



## wp-3d (30. März 2008)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> einfach jeden Tag durchzählen !
> 
> und
> 
> ...




Hi Karsten

Wenn ich dein erstes Bild betrachte, wieviel Namen brauchst du?


----------



## Conny (31. März 2008)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Hallo,

beim Durchzählen und ein paar Namen ausdenken habe ich das hier beobachtet:

 

 Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Christine (31. März 2008)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Hallo Conny,

das sieht aus wie eine Blasenschnecke - die sind normalerweise eigentlich mehr an dem Grünzeug interessiert. Vielleicht dachte sie "wo Glibber ist, kann ich auch ein bißchen rumglibbern..."


----------



## goalie31 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Hallo!
Ich bin ganz neu hier und möchte mich in's Thema mal einklinken.

Also: mein kleiner Teich (Tümpel) wurde erst letztes Jahr Ende Juli fertig.
Durfte aber kurz darauf schon einen Frosch (lt. einem GU-Buch ein __ Teichfrosch) bewundern.

Nun habe ich heute einen Laichballen gefunden, der genau so ausschaut wie bei euren Bildern vom __ Grasfrosch.

Jetzt kommt meine Frage: wie verhalten sie sich wenn sie ungehindert schlüpfen können? Ich habe keinen Fischbesatz!
Bleiben sie am Teich? Halten sie "Konzerte" etc.?

Denke meine Nachbarn wären nicht besonders begeistert wenn überall __ Frösche herumspringen und sie abends in den Schlaf singen.

Also: ein paar hätte ich schon gerne, aber solch eine Menge...
Kann ich ausdünnen, also nur wenige Eier übrig lassen und den Rest evtl
in ein nahegelegenes Gewässer (Ruhr an einer ruhigen Stelle) überführen?

Ich möchte keinesfalls einfach abschöpfen und vertrocknen lassen!!!

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten schon jetzt.
Grüße
Holger


----------



## Christine (7. März 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Hallo Holger,

und erst einmal herzlich Willkommen bei uns. Hier bist Du richtig.

Und nun zu Deiner Frage. Lass einfach die Finger davon. 


Erstens reduziert sich die Froschbrut von alleine, 
zweitens geben die nur eine ganz kurze Zeit zur Balz ihre Konzerte,
drittens ist es verboten, 
viertens ist es megainteressant, den kleinen beim Aufwachsen zuzusehen,
fünftens würdest Du sie mit dem Umsetzen wahrscheinlich umbringen,
sechstens sind die Burschen ganzjährig geschützt,
siebtens solltest Du froh sein, dass ihnen Dein Teich so gut gefällt...

Hast Du überhaupt etwas von ihnen gehört, bevor die Laichballen aufgetaucht sind? Nein? Siehst Du! Mehr wirst Du von Ihnen auch nicht hören.

So - und nun warten wir auf eine Vorstellung von Dir und Deinem Teich - natürlich mit gaaaanz vielen Fotos.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast: Hier ein ist ein bisschen *Teich-Theorie* - schadet nie! Hier ist unsere *Suchfunktion*. Hier ist die *Anleitung, um Bilder einzustellen*.

Los - Du bist dran


----------



## karsten. (7. März 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

achtens !

Grasfrösche QUAKEN nicht !

Amseln , Meisen ........ Autos  der Wind 

sind meist lauter ..........

mfG

http://www.naturschutzbund.at/Hoerproben/grasfrosch.wav


----------



## Conny (7. März 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Hallo karsten.,

Gehört habe ich sie auch ab und zu. Hört sich manchmal an wie ein knurrender Magen 
Bei uns gibt es in der ganzen Nachbarschaft  bisher noch keinen Froschlaich  , aber bestimmt wieder nächstes Jahr


----------



## TwoCent (7. März 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Hallo,

ich habe heute den ersten Froschlaich beim entkrauten des Teiches entdeckt. Mitten im Teich, schön eingebettet 
in Unterwasserpflanzen die bis an die Oberfläche reichen. Die Tierchen sind dieses Jahr früh dran.
Meist geht es erst Mitte März los. Dann werden die __ Kröten, __ Unken und __ Molche wohl auch bald auftauchen.
Freu mich schon riesig auf die Tierchen.

Holger


----------



## Uli (8. März 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

hi,
bei mir sind die __ frösche auch seit ein paar tagen zugange.
gruß uli


----------



## goalie31 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Hallo zusammen!
Erstmal ein danke an alle, die mir geantwortet haben.

Natürlich freue ich mich darüber, daß ein Pärchen meine "Pfütze" angenommen hat.
Also ich werde dann alles in Ruhe lassen und abwarten was passiert.

Meinem Sohn (4 1/2 Jahre) hab ich heut davon berichtet. der war ganz aussem
Häuschen. Freut sich schon wie wild auf die Quappen.

Werde berichten wie's weiter geht 

Grüße
und bis bald

p.s.: meine vorstellung folgt in Kürze mit ein paar Bildern


----------



## goalie31 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

so, dann hab ich's endlich geschafft, die bilder fertigzustellen
inzwischen befinden sich schon 4 laichballen in meinem tümpel


----------



## Moorhexen-Sally (31. März 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Hallo, 

in meinem Teich sind auch schon einige Laichballen. Wie im letzten Jahr, aber: die Goldorfen haben -glaube ich- alle kleinen Kaulquappen gefressen. Kann ich da irgendwie vorsorgen, dass dieses mal welche übrigbleiben? (Bitte nicht Antworten, ich soll die Orfen grillen ;-) ) 

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße 
Geli


----------



## Annett (31. März 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Hallo Geli.

Ohne Deinen Teich zu kennen, ist die Frage schwierig zu beantworten.
Stell Dich doch mal da kurz mit Übersichts-Bildern vor..... 

(falls möglich, würde ich einen Teil abgrenzen, sodass die großen Fische nicht mehr rein kommen)


----------



## Moorhexen-Sally (31. März 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Hallo Annett, 

erledigt, hab mich vorgestellt  (wurde auch langsam Zeit....)

Der Froschlaich ist im flachen Bereich, da könnt ich absperren. hmmm... müsste so eine Art Netz sein, da die kleinen Kaulquappen ja sonst abzischen und wieder gefressen werden... 

Schöne Grüße 
Geli


----------



## butzbacher (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Hallo, wenn ich das auf dem Bild richtig sehe, ist dieser Laichballen direkt an dem Halm unter Wasser befestigt und ca. Faustgroß?

Wenn ja, ist es Springfrosch (Rana dalmatina)


----------



## Moorhexen-Sally (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich ?*

Hallo, ahhh ein Springfrosch. Danke! Hast Du eine Idee, wie ich die Kaulquabben "retten" kann? Ich dachte schon an einen Rahmen mit feinmaschigen Gitter, damit die Fische nicht ran kommen. 
Schöne Grüße und vielen Dank
Geli


----------

